# Andrea Bocelli and a Robot Conductor. Jackpot!



## Granate

Seen in the news, and my parents are like: "look look" like it was some news about Lady Gaga or Nicki Minaj. I'm not THAT gullible! (I do like modern stages everyone seems to bash out, they make my day, they make me laugh.)

Please, opinions about the robot, not Bocelli.


----------



## Guest

Granate said:


> Seen in the news, and my parents are like: "look look" like it was some news about Lady Gaga or Nicki Minaj. I'm not THAT gullible! (I do like modern stages everyone seems to bash out, they make my day, they make me laugh.)
> 
> Please, opinions about the robot, not Bocelli.


We have to wait for the first robot "prima donna"  Everything could be programmed to the average taste at minimum cost.
There is a shortage of top conductors,some earn more than the whole orchestra .


----------



## Becca

In an interview with Anthony Pappano at the Royal Opera House...

_Interviewer: When did you learn to conduct?
Pappano: I never learned to conduct!
<general laughter>_

Then he goes on to explain what the real art of conducting is, especially with soloists, and how anyone can just beat time. So the idea that some crude robot can be programmed to beat time is no surprise at all, probably only surprising that it wasn't done 10 years ago.


----------



## Manxfeeder

It sounds like the orchestra was having a hard time following it; they sound pretty ragged. And that left appendage is really distracting; I'm not sure what it was trying to do.


----------



## Pugg

Manxfeeder said:


> It sounds like the orchestra was having a hard time following it; they sound pretty ragged. And that left appendage is really distracting; I'm not sure what it was trying to do.


Indeed one of the orchestra members said it was exhausting.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Indeed one of the orchestra members said it was exhausting.


Indeed,what we are missing at the moment is sweat and rolling eyes.There are too few ways to communicate.Moving two robot arms is not sufficient to read the intentions of the conductor.It is like looking at a clock without a second-hand,it makes everything lifeless.


----------

